# how much stool?



## matt1970lemans (Mar 1, 2007)

How much does a dog on raw poop? He has been on raw for about a week now and only has gone poop twice that normal?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

That is not normal. 

My raw fed dogs poop twice a day. One poop per meal. 

Bowel frequency can vary somewhat from dog to dog and still be considered "normal"---but 2 poops in a week sounds like constipation to me. 

Are the recent poops very hard? Does he show signs of straining to poop? 

If either of these answers is yes, then he needs less bone in the diet and/or more fiber.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Twice a day for my pup. Sometimes 3 times a day.

I agree with Tracy. It could be too much calcium in this diet. Add more muscle into his diet if the stools are 1) rock hard and comes out in 'pebbles', 2) a light-tan colour, and 3) he is straining during BM.

Tracy, perhaps adding a little bit of psyllium might help if the pup is indeed constipated? 

You can find that in a health food store. Just add some water to it, and tinned topper food to make it into a gravy to enourage the dog to eat it.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

> Quote: Tracy, perhaps adding a little bit of psyllium might help if the pup is indeed constipated?


Yes--any fiber will do. I've used psyllium mixed with a little yogurt when Luca needs a little "push." Pumpkin does the same. So would a handful of green beans. Or a rabbit served with the fur. Any fiber will hold moisture in the stool and help add bulk. That's the issue with a raw diet---the meat is almost entirely digested; there's nothing left to pass as poop.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Rabbit with fur. Oi! 

I totally forgot about pumpkin.

TGFT!


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

I am kind of new to the raw diet Odin (8 months old) is my first puppy to be fed raw and the breeder started him on it. His poops have been very regular though, 6 hours after he eats. I could set my watch by it.


----------



## matt1970lemans (Mar 1, 2007)

hey he finally went.I cut out a lot of the bones and added more skin of the chicken,it worked.Thank god!


----------

